

Designer Creates “Touchband” Interface to Make Cameras More Usable - BSeward
http://www.petapixel.com/2011/10/02/designer-creates-touchband-interface-to-make-cameras-more-usable/

======
danielhodgins
This designer used a process similar to the one detailed in the Art of
Innovation by Tom Kelly - a book that provides a fascinating and informative
glimpse into the innovation process. I highly recommend that book, and I think
lots of hackers would both identify with the material and learn new ways of
generating both the intuitive and counter-intuitive insights they need to
design a superior user experience.

------
rboyce
Cool concept. Not sure if the proficiency setting requires a physical switch –
it seems like a user would only change that setting a couple times over the
course of their usage of the camera.

~~~
neonstar
This is true to some extent. But on the other hand it is the most important
setting, because every other option depends on it (that is also why it is
sitts on top).

Most cameras are used by more than one person with different expertise in
photography.

One of the many things I did not show in this video was the function of the
camera teaching you how to use it. Now try to imagine the satisfaction the
user would get when he/she could goes to the next level by switching a
physical switch.

\- Miha Feus

------
ctdonath
Nifty interface. Impressive intro video.

